# Uterine Contractions during 2ww?



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone please help me with the question I have.
I had my first FET 2 months ago and it was a BFN.
I have been having this question in my head since then.

Usually during my periods or just one day before getting my periods, I always get some sort of pain/cramps in my legs.  I dont know how to explain, its kind of weakness in the whole legs, as though I dont have any strength in them at all.  This is one of the symptoms for me to detect my periods ahead.  This pain usually continues until my periods are over.  

Last FET, just 4 0r 5 days after the transfer I started getting this sort of pain in my legs.  
It is very unusual for me to experience this sort of pain so early in mid of 2ww.  
I had this pain until I stopped progesterone after a BFN and got my periods.
I am not new to progesterone as that was my fourth cycle with progesterone.  
Just that I had an extra dose of progesterone in that cycle as it was a FET.

I searched on the net and read that these kind of leg pains during periods are due to uterine contractions.
Is it possible that I got a BFN due to any possibility of uterine contractions.
I am so confused, right now I am in 2ww of my second FET and I am scared that I might get those leg cramps again.

Does anyone know anything about this...

-HR


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Dear HR, 


I wish I had an answer for you but I don't know for sure.  My best guess is that if you are successful the cramps wouldn't come.  Can you call your clinic and find out?


My heart goes out to you and I am hoping wishing and even praying this will be your lucky time.  I also hope someone will give you an answer. 


Wishing you babydust.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi HR, 

Sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Im not sure if this helps or not but I also get these leg pains before my AF is due and normally for the first couple of days too. 

I can't comment as to whether this contributed towards your BFN but I have been pg twice and had these cramps. In fact I am still getting them during my current pg (from FET   )

Good luck with this FET, I really hope this is your time xxx


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for your replies  Shell30 and bearinmind.

Shell30, knowing that these cramps had been for you gives me some kind of peace.
Did you have them during your 2ww?  
I also see from your signature that you are taking prednisolone, may i ask how much of dose are you taking in it?
Thanks for giving me hope... 
Good Luck with your pregnancy.

-HR


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi honey, 

To be honest I can't really remember if I had them in the 2ww, I know I had them very early on in the pg. I did have my normal AF pains during the 2ww so probably did but can't say for sure. 

I was on 30mg of Prednisilone this time, reducing my dose at the moment now on 10mg!! It seems very odd going from 20 tablets a day to only a few! 

Hope this helps honey xxx


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

HR

I've come across your post ... read your info and I cannot express how much I want this to work for you.  Hang in there, and fingers crossed for a BFP I think you more than deserve it!

I'm waiting for DE IVF any day now, on call so to speak ... 

Wishing you many blessings and the bundle of joy you are so deserving of.

Sorry to post out of random nowhere but as I say, I felt the strong need to give you my support!  Looking foreard to positive news!

GV xxx



xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I replied to your same question on 2ww board... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236196.0

I've not heard/read of uterine contractions causing cramping down legs...what I've been told (even prior to ttc) is that it's due to ovaries lying on main nerves travelling down legs causing this cramping/numbing/weakness as the ovaries can irritate the nerves. The ovaries can press down on the nerves.

Take care
Natasha


----------

